# Third round - last pic of the feather pen, I promise!



## thewishman (Apr 1, 2011)

A local friend had to upgrade his camera, I am using his for a while, it is a Panasonic DMC-FZ8.

Focus looks better to me:




Previous pic:



No more pics of this pen, cross my heart and hope to diet (yuck)!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Apr 2, 2011)

Much better. The photo is definitely sharper than the last one. Color looks a little better too.
Just a sidenote: if you're using the photos for marketing purposes, you may want to flip the pen over so the customer can see the clip.


----------



## thewishman (Apr 2, 2011)

Now for something completely different:





I know I need to work on the white balance.


----------



## ctubbs (Apr 2, 2011)

The new camera is a great improvement.  Looking closely at the lower portion of the pen as photographed, I think I am seeing a white cast coming from the reflected light off the background.  If you could elevate the pen above the background then this reflected light should be reduced.  It may just be me seeing things.  If you do not see it then please disregard this post.

The focus and wb is greatly improved in the new photo.  the two new pens look very good, the focus is spot on, the lighting is very even and the exposure is right.  Congratulations.
Charles


----------



## thewishman (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, Charles. Whew - that is the sound of relief. I know there is a long way to go, but it feels good to make the first positive step or two.


----------



## Tomspens (Apr 3, 2011)

*Feather*



thewishman said:


> A local friend had to upgrade his camera, I am using his for a while, it is a Panasonic DMC-FZ8.
> 
> Focus looks better to me:
> 
> ...



Nice photo.  Did you make/buy the feather blank?


----------



## thewishman (Apr 3, 2011)

The (grouse) feather blank came from exoticblanks.com, it is quite beautiful in person.


----------

